# Cyprus



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

i have googled cyprus snakes as my mum and dad are moving there soon..and found that they have blunt nosed vipers..is there venom relly harmfull to humans i know all venom is harmful but i mean is it as bad as the gaboon viper for example..will it kill you..
also is there any other venomous spiders/snakes etc there??
thanks nathan


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

LUCYS said:


> i have googled cyprus snakes as my mum and dad are moving there soon..and found that they have blunt nosed vipers..is there venom relly harmfull to humans i know all venom is harmful but i mean is it as bad as the gaboon viper for example..will it kill you..
> also is there any other venomous spiders/snakes etc there??
> thanks nathan


 there are two venomous snakes *Bornmueller's Viper and blunt nosed viper and a few little fish with venomous spines but dont think any are that dangerous*


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

ahh right ok..thanks!: victory:


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

bloodpythons said:


> there are two venomous snakes *Bornmueller's Viper and blunt nosed viper and a few little fish with venomous spines but dont think any are that dangerous*


 The three venomous snakes on Cyprus are the Montpellier snake_ Malpolon monspessulanus,_ the Cat Snake _Telescopus fallax_, and the Blunt Nosed Viper _Macrovipera lebetina_. Only the viper is considered dangerous.

The blunt nosed viper is a large viper with a decent venom yield and extremely toxic venom. Although not particularly aggressive will certainly defend itself. A bite would indeed be considered a medical emergency. It is not worth making comparisons with Gaboon Vipers.

HMHB


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Blunt nose viper venom is quite toxic. I wouldn't say they not dangerous and as someone has pointed out, being tagged by one would be classified as a medical emergency and one hell of a week in hospital at best. If i'm not mistaken, a young tourist got tagged around 5-6 yeards back on Cyprus and died. Out of all the med. vipers the blunt nose would be the one I would least like to be bitten by.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

50%man50%biscuit said:


> The three venomous snakes on Cyprus are the Montpellier snake_ Malpolon monspessulanus,_ the Cat Snake _Telescopus fallax_, and the Blunt Nosed Viper _Macrovipera lebetina_. Only the viper is considered dangerous.
> 
> The blunt nosed viper is a large viper with a decent venom yield and extremely toxic venom. Although not particularly aggressive will certainly defend itself. A bite would indeed be considered a medical emergency. It is not worth making comparisons with Gaboon Vipers.
> 
> HMHB


2 of the above being rear-fanged and not likey to be of any danger. You would need to have a serious allegry to suffer from a rear-fanged snake bite. Here in Greece we have 5 species of viper and the two rear-fanged mentioned above and I have quite happily held the two rear-fanged, currently keep vipera ammodytes and have held the vipera berus. The others i'm still working on some field trips to photograph them.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I lived in Cyprus for three years near Limassol and only ever saw the one snake while i was there, and that was the Blunt nose viper basking on Episkopi beach not bothering anyone.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Never seen any snakes whilst there to be honest (and I was looking, but not seriously), but quite a few small chameleon type lizards and some sort of european fence/wall lizards.


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

yea..i dont think theres much threat from them over there but was just checking so i could tell my mum n dad about it as there living quite close to farmland..


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

The venom of Macrovipera lebatina contains cytotoxins and haemorrhagins and can be injected in sufficient quantities to kill.
The effects of a severe envenomation would be similar to a Russell's viper bite. Russell's venom is much more toxic, but when you've been given a lethal dose does it matter?
If you've been given 30 milligrams of strychnine or 90 nanograms of botulinum toxin A you're going to die. Which is more potent is of little concern.
To get back on topic, M. lebatina can kill you. Treat with caution.


----------

